# STX Turboforce II grinder



## archeryrob (Nov 13, 2019)

Anyone using this grinder? I am thinking of adding it to my Christmas list for the wife to buy. I can't think of much other hunting gear to get and the Cabelas grinder I got years back is only 400 watt and I think I am going to break it trying to make sausage with par frozen meat and pork fat. It loads down real heavy and have been expecting to hear a snap or see smoke.

The cabelas had that same stupid push rod. The cap always pops off on the pull. I made a wooden one and sealed it really good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

I have an older STX and have had no issues with it. We grind all of our meat for burger with it. I don't use it as a stuffer just as a grinder.

I like to cut the meat into 1"x1"x8"-10" strips.  Feeds nicely this way. I usually don't freeze, but it is super cold.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 13, 2019)

Reading reviews about the parts discoloring and rusting is left in water or not towel dried immediately. Getting Iffy on it now


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> Reading reviews about the parts discoloring and rusting is left in water or not towel dried immediately. Getting Iffy on it now



With any grinder if you leave the cutting blades and plates in water they will rust. doesn't matter the brand. You need to hand clean and thoroughly dry. I place the Cutters and plates  in the oven after washing to male sure they are dry. 

Sound like people spouting off on a subject they are unqualified to be talking about. 

I have not issues with mine. No discoloring, no rust. But I also take care of the machine properly.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

Here's all you need to know to keep things in tip top shape. 






						Sharpen your grinder blade and true the plates
					

I made this video a while back and thought about it today when I sharpened my blade and refaced the plate.   Thought it might be helpful to some others here.  There are 3 videos total that take you through the whole process.   Mods, feel free to remove if I'm breaking any rules...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 13, 2019)

I've never taken special care with my grinder parts, washed in hot water and air dried ont he counter. I saw one with pictures of an grey oxidized  housing after washing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

I looked at the photos and can tell you that guy ran the chute through a dishwasher (probably the plates and cutting knifes too) and did not hand wash it. Looking at the plates he didn't dry them properly. The directions that came with mine specifically says to hand wash all the parts that he shows in the photos. The chute parts are made from polished cast aluminum which are not DW safe.

My wife ran an Ice scoop through the DW that is made from the exact materials the chute is and that ice scoop looked just like that when it came out.

Mine is going on 7 years old, we do 25-30 pound runs a couple times a year. Still looks and works like new.

Since I don't use it to stuff with I'm not sure that I'd pay extra for the foot pedal version. Flip it on and get to grinding.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 14, 2019)

Cool, Thank you. You are making feel better about it. I like that this one did come with the foot pedal and has a slow setting I could use for grinding par frozen meat to make sausage. Plus is looks to have a big motor. It isn't rated in horse power but by the wattage it is on the way to 2 Hp.

I would never run this stuff through the dishwasher. I only stuff game bags with the grinder. Sausage and snack sticks is usually too sticking to shove down the throat of the grinder and a big pain with the plunger making a suction and trying to pull meat back up.

{EDIT]
I ordered it, but it has to sit under the tree for Christmas, bosses orders.  I'll just leave sausage making until most of deer season is over. I can stack burger in the freeze to wait. I'll report back after I use it. I'll probably be too busy looking for Mr Big Horns anyways.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 14, 2019)

And expensive behemoth of a grinder not properly cared for can fail faster than an inexpensive grinder that is meticulously cared for.  In other words, follow the manufacturers instructions.  I hand wash everything in very hot water.  I have all manner of brushes for the task.   On the subject of blades and plates, I have a dedicated cutter blade for each plate.  I read somewhere that this will ensure even wear which ensure a good grind.   So I ordered extra cutters.  Still, one must sharpen blades when necessary.  Good luck in your quest.


----------



## S-met (Nov 14, 2019)

I was going to get the one you are showing, but they were out-of-stock at the time. While waiting, I got the Kitchner on an Amazon flash sale for $110. Happy-ish with my purchase, but just this week was pondering if I should have got the 24# instead of the #12.

$330 instead of $100 enticed me on the lesser device.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 15, 2019)

Take the Fan Shroud away and everything else looks like the Chinese Sunmile Grinders. Same as the Kitchener #12 and several other brands. They are very well made and durable. You should get years of use out of it...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

Looks like another play at the "wattage" game." I'm betting the true HP is the stated 600 watts no load. Which is about 3/4 HP. If you pushed that at 2000 watts for long I'm sure that either the internal overload will trip. If it has one. Or it will smoke. Relying on momentary "peak" is not a smart way of calculating what it can really handle. With that being said. My grinder is a true 3/4HP and it has done me well. Even with semi-frozen meat and fat.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2019)

FWIW....  Polished aluminum parts WILL etch, if electric dish washing soap is applied...  The soap is caustic and caustic stuff will etch/dissolve aluminum...  I've done that also, with the aluminum ice cream scoop...


----------



## Braz (Nov 15, 2019)

daveomak said:


> FWIW....  Polished aluminum parts WILL etch, if electric dish washing soap is applied...  The soap is caustic and caustic stuff will etch/dissolve aluminum...  I've done that also, with the aluminum ice cream scoop...


Yep, I effed up and put my grinder pan in the dishwasher. It is now grey instead of silver.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

Braz said:


> Yep, I effed up and put my grinder pan in the dishwasher. It is now grey instead of silver.



Some parts on mine are grey now too. And they never touched the dishwasher.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Some parts on mine are grey now too. And they never touched the dishwasher.



Did you use any strong soap that you know of  ???


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Did you use any strong soap that you know of  ???



Only dawn dish soap. And not allot  of it either. The only thing I can think of was that I let them soak once for a couple of hours.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 15, 2019)

You might be able to restore the high shine by using a buffing wheel attachment for an electric drill and jewelers rouge.  Or a soft cloth, jewelers rouge and lots of elbow grease.


----------



## S-met (Nov 15, 2019)

Flash sale, $127.49

Kitchener Heavy Duty Electric Meat Grinder 2/3 HP (500W), 3-Speed with Stainless Steel Cutting Blade, 2 Stainless Steel Grinding Plates and Stainless Steel Stuffing Plate


----------



## old sarge (Nov 16, 2019)

That is certainly another model to consider.  I remember some folks here posting about their use of the Kitchener grinder and it's effectiveness.  I don't think I read anything negative.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Only dawn dish soap. And not allot  of it either. The only thing I can think of was that I let them soak once for a couple of hours.



If you have hard water, it contains alkalies...  That "could" account for the etching....  Adding a small amount of vinegar "can" counter act any alkalies...  I use vinegar to clean out the deposited alkalies in my coffee pot...  I also add vinegar to my Sous Vide to stop the deposition of alkalies on the element and associated parts....


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If you have hard water, it contains alkalies...  That "could" account for the etching....  Adding a small amount of vinegar "can" counter act any alkalies...  I use vinegar to clean out the deposited alkalies in my coffee pot...  I also add vinegar to my Sous Vide to stop the deposition of alkalies on the element and associated parts....



I'm on town water. And haven't had any issues in the past. But I will take a sample to work and get it tested. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 18, 2019)

Damn, I haven't gotten the thing yet and having second thoughts about sending it back. It didn't like the light weight on it. The entire shipping package is 14 pounds. LEM is about 34#. My brain went "You messed up" see it

My 400 watt cabelas heavy duty works fine to grind meat, but doesn't like par frozen meat to do sausage. I was trying to stay affordable on this, but starting to feel like I should have dropped the extra $150 on the LEM or Weston #12 and send this one back?

Anyone done Par frozen meat with these?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2019)

Rob...  Morning...  Go with your gut feeling....

 Kitchener #22  ..  I like the reverse function...  It's pretty pricey but you will only buy it once...


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 18, 2019)

I think I am going to get the LEM 12 Big Bite. I can always get their mixer later if I want to use with it.

I told my daughter and wife that I am always busting my wife's chops for buying cheap and having to upgrade later and I was going to do the same thing. She agreed with me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2019)

Buy Once...Cry Once. Makes sense but not always Budget friendly. I agree the Big Bite is a better choice that will last a lifetime...


----------



## Steve H (Nov 18, 2019)

daveomak said:


> If you have hard water, it contains alkalies...  That "could" account for the etching....  Adding a small amount of vinegar "can" counter act any alkalies...  I use vinegar to clean out the deposited alkalies in my coffee pot...  I also add vinegar to my Sous Vide to stop the deposition of alkalies on the element and associated parts....



The test came in at 21.4 mg/L So it isn't bad at all. Unless they had a issue at their end for awhile. Then corrected it. I'll probably never find out.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2019)

Most dish washing soaps are alkaline...   Could be the long soak was the culprit...


----------



## old sarge (Nov 18, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> I think I am going to get the LEM 12 Big Bite. I can always get their mixer later if I want to use with it.
> 
> I told my daughter and wife that I am always busting my wife's chops for buying cheap and having to upgrade later and I was going to do the same thing. She agreed with me.


If you have any questions on the LEM, give them a call and speak with Ty Zeinner. I am sure she can help.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Most dish washing soaps are alkaline...   Could be the long soak was the culprit...



Alkaline Soap and HOT Water is just as Caustic as Acids. I Use to have a Shiny Kitchen Aid Paddle and Dough Hook. Not no more. The kids loaded them in the Dishwasher. The Grinder Head of my Kitchener #12 gets Hand Washed, Oven dried and the steel parts get oiled. One of these days I'll get some spray Silicone...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm guessing the soak with dish soap was the culprit. Live and learn.


----------

